

Ask HN: Help with writing a job-seeking article for sydney - chubs

Hi all,<p>I've been working a lot lately with a friend, helping with her job hunt as she has just finished her studies. I thought i'd write a blog article about it, as over the last few months we've tried a whole bunch of ideas, and was just wondering if anyone here would mind making a few suggestions?<p>When i finished writing it, i felt like there should be more to it, i feel like i've missed some important things, but i just can't put my finger on it for some reason.<p>Anyway here's the article:<p>http://splinter.com.au/how-to-get-a-programming-or-design-job-in-syd<p>Cheers all
======
bartonfink
Hey, chubs -

Do you mind if I contact you offline about this? I'm planning a move to Sydney
and am always interested in hearing more about the job market there. Your
contact info isn't listed on your profile, although there is an e-mail link on
the article. Is that address fine?

~~~
asharp
If you're interested in getting in touch with the startup scene, send me an
email.

